# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  هوندا تسوق سيارات تعمل بالديزل خلال 2009

## mylife079

*



أفادت تقارير صحفية أن شركة هوندا اليابانية تعتزم تسويق سيارة تعمل بوقود الديزل في السوق اليابانية. وأشارت صحيفة نيكي الاقتصادية اليابانية، أن سيارة هوندا ستكون أول سيارة ركوب تنتجها شركة يابانية بمحرك ديزل تباع في الأسواق اليابانية، كما ذكرت صحيفة "القبس" الكويتية. 

من المنتظر طرح هذه السيارة في 2009، تعمل على تقليل العوادم الكربونية لها بنسبة 20% عن السيارات التقليدية، كما أن السيارة الجديدة ستصدر كميات من الجزئيات الملوثة للبيئة أقل بكثير من السيارات التقليدية.*

----------


## مدحت

مشكور محمد على الخبر الحلو

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا محمد على الخبر

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ابن الاردن على المرور

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووور محمد  على الخبر
بس متى راح يصير عنا مثلها

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_مشكوووووور محمد على الخبر
بس متى راح يصير عنا مثلها
_


 مش عارف 

مشكور على المرور

----------

